
Ask HN: What do you use to follow a topic of interest? - thex10
I find myself in a position of needing to become an expert on a topic and having no idea where to start with my research.
======
oldmancoyote
The Library of Congress Red Book. It was intended to guide the Library of
Congress librarians in classifying books. It turned out to be a deeply cross-
connected network detailing the structure of human knowledge. Follow its links
assembling a list of appropriate book catalog classifications. Then go to your
library's Shelf List. It lists every book in the library as it is located on
the shelf (that is by these classifications). It's better than browsing the
shelves themselves because many books are checked out. Assemble a list of
promising books and proceed to read and take notes.

------
philiphodgen
1\. Find some blogs. Toss them in your RSS feed. These will lead to other
people with expertise.

2\. Throw a lot of time and attention at what you find.

